# [SOLVED] 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am getting a 0x0000000A Irql_Not_Less_or_Equal BSOD when I use the buttons on the front of my Belkin KVM Switch to switch to my PC. There's usually a pause of a couple of seconds, then the hardware is picked up by Vista (new hardware icon in the taskbar for a few seconds), and then the PC crashes. Not always though. It usually takes a few attempts at swapping between the Mac and PC before the PC crashes.

I have two computers connected to the switch, a Mac mini and A Dell XPS 420 PC. The BSOD only occurs when I switch to the Dell using the hardware switches (on the front of the Belkin switch). In normal use the Dell PC is stable.

I am running Vista SP1 on the Dell. Here is a link to all of my minidumps. The last few minidumps aren't 0x0000000a errors but I got them when I was messing around trying to fix the initial problem.

Any help appreciated,

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*



Hi Phbryanw. . .

Welcome to The Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I ran through some of your dumps with the 0a STOP error and am finding a faulting driver named cmdguard.sys. This belongs to COMODO. 

Un-install it *post-haste*, please.

See if this helps at all and let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*



Are you running Windows Server 2008 SP1?

Are all Windows Updates in?

jcgriff2


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi,

Many thanks for your help and welcome. I have uninstalled Comodo Firewall but I am still getting the 0x0000000a BSOD error, though it's become less frequent.

I am running Vista Home Premium with SP1 with all the latest windows updates. 

As I wrote earlier, I only get BSOD's intermittently but always when switching to my PC using my KVM switch.

Paul


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi,

I have run memtest86 and Windiag, both of which reported no errors.

Would you recommend reinstalling Windows Vista, To see if this solves it?

The constant crashing is getting to be quite annoying now :sigh:.


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi-

This driver - SiWinAcc.sys - is old and on one of the stacks. Might try updating this.

Otherwise, we'll flip driver verifier on and see what we learn.


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi,

Thanks for your help. From what I can tell SiWinAcc is a driver for my Silicon Image 3132 PCI-E add-in e-sata card. I tried disabling the SI card in Vista last night and didn't have any crashes once it was disabled. I will avoid drawing any conclusions from this until I can do a longer test.

The KVM Switch was a red herring. I get the same BSOD result if I continually connect then reconnect my mouse and keyboard directly to my PC (simulating how the KVM Switch works). 

Can I also ask how I can use Driver Verifier to help me find out what's causing this (re-your last comment)?

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*



Hi to ALL. . .

STOP: error - 
BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 1b, 0, 82b05cba}

I'll defer to Brian on the verifier, as I usually use it during the debugging stage while processing the kernel mini dumps. There is a way to invoke it from an elevated command prompt (DOS), but a re-boot is required if the driver is loaded into memory - as far as I understand this, anyway. I have not used it in this manner. I am in the process of doing so now to see what happens.

Also. . .do you have an Elby clone drive?

In the interim, please provide additional system information... for me, I like to see msinfo32 - 

• MS32info NFO file - START | type msinfo32 into the Start Search box | right-click on msinfo32.exe | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt | System Information will then come up | save the report in *System Information File (NFO)* format by selecting File, then Save As. 
Zip it up and attach to next post, please. Very important to save in NFO format.


Now. . .
The reason that I asked about Windows Server 2008 - from your 23 May 2008 dump (see highlighted area)










Regards. . .

jcgriff2

@Brian, MVP - thanks for the PM reply... greatly appreciated!


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

WinDbg just isn't recognizing the OS version right. 

The steps I generally give out for driver verifier are these. I don't have a vista build onhand to see if it has changed.


```
Fire up driver verifier by going start>run>verifier.exe

1. Create Custom Settings
2. Select individual settings from list
3. Check everything but "low resource simulation"
4. Select drivers from a list
5. Click the provider heading to sort
6. Check everything that doesn't have Microsoft as the provider
7. Pick your C drive
8. Finish & reboot

Next time the box crashes, upload the dumps. Driver verifier adds a bunch of checks to help us identify the culprit.
```


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi,

Thanks for your help. I do not have an Elby Clone Drive and I don't know why my Windows is showing up as Windows Server (other then I installed Vista off a Dell Vista CD). I have attached an Msinfo32 .NFO file to this post.

I also ran driver verifier which caused my PC to crash straight away without even going into Windows (causing a 0x0000000a BSOD each time). I have attached the last minidump when it did this (only one minidump seems to have been produced from my 3 attempts to start Windows).

Many thanks for your help,

Paul


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi,

Considering that most of my BSODs have something to with win32k.sys, would you recommend replacing my graphics card to try and fix the problem?

I got another BSOD today, a different one, (0x00000019 BAD_POOL_HEADER) which also referenced win32k.sys (attached to this post). I have tried replacing my memory but that didn't fix my problem.I have also tried re-installing Vista but since the re-install I'm now getting even more BSODs (some unrelated to using the KVM)

I can see that the only option left open for me might be trying to get my computer replaced within the warranty period.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Can you grab the latest Intel NIC driver package (v13) from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...dows+Vista*+32&lang=eng&strOSs=164&submit=Go! and load it?

Was driver verifier off when you got the BAD_POOL_HEADER bugcheck?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Curious... any reason that you have Superfetch disabled?

jcgriff2


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Hi,

@JCGriff: I have superfetch disabled because it used to cause too much disk activity at startup.

@bdesmondMVP: The driver verifier was off when I got the Bad Pool Header.

Since my last post I have re-installed Vista (again) and am slowly introducing drivers to my system to see which one is causing the problems. So far I have installed my Network and Graphic Drivers (latest versions) and the system is stable (no BSODs).
I still have my Silicon Image 3132 e-sata card, Anti-virus, TV card and 19-in-1 Card Reader drivers to install. I am enabling driver verifier (with the settings in the earlier post) each time I load a new driver.
I will use System Restore to save my current state before each new driver is introduced, and hopefully I'll be able to find the culprit.
Do you think this is a good strategy?

Thanks for your help,

Paul


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

I think I've found the answer to the BSODs I was having. :smile:

So, I was adding back my drivers one by one tonight. I installed the Silicon Image 3132 PCI-E e-sata card and ran verifier after it. No problems.

I then installed Kaspersky Anti-virus 7.0.1.325. Ran verifier with the new Kaspersky drivers included. I then got a Blue-screen on restart with a 0x000000C4 error. Disabled verifier using safe start. I then tried to get another Blue-screen by using my KVM Switch. I managed to do so. 

Anyway, I system restored to before the Kaspersky install and now everything is stable again. So I can now say with 90% - 95% probability that it was Kaspersky AV that was causing my problems. In fact I have found a thread about someone who had very similar problems to mine which were caused by Kaspersky.

I'm now going to try a different anti-virus but it's a relief to finally find the probable cause. I'll do some more testing in the next few days but if all goes well I'll mark this as solved.

Many thanks to jcgriff and bdesmondMVP who have helped me on this thread.

Paul


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 0x0000000a BSOD when switching to my PC using KVM switch*

Well, it's been a couple of days since my last post and I've been trying my best to make my PC bluescreen but I haven't had one since un-installing Kaspersky.

I'm now using AVG8 while deciding whether to pay for another AV solution like NOD32.

I've also contacted Kaspersky Tech support to see if they can provide a solution to my BSOD problems with Kaspersky Antivirus. I have to say I've had no problems with Kaspersky on my past two machines and have always used it for antivirus. It must have something to do with my Dell's hardware combination.

Anyway, thanks for all the help, especially since I am a newcomer to this web-site. I will mark this thread as solved.

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Curiosity - 

What about Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 (v8*) - any luck with this?

jcgriff2


----------



## Pbryanw (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the heads-up jcgriff.

Unfortunately, the new version of Kaspersky AV (2009) has the same problems as the old one on my machine. I tried using my KVM switch once the new version had installed itself and got the same 0x000000a BSOD again when switching between machines.

I tried running Driver verifier just on the Kasperky drivers and got a 0x000000a error on startup. So had to boot into safe mode and disable driver verifier. 

I'll see what Kaspersky tech support has to say but for now I'm going back to AVG 8 until the problem is fixed.

Regards, Pbryanw


----------

